# Whistling when testing signal strength?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Today for the first time, my 501 is putting a whistling sound through the speakers when testing the signal strength. This sound changes pitch as the signal changes strength. What is this sound for? FWIW, my software version (1.54) has not changed.

TIA, Bill

Later: I found out that this was a bug in my V1.54 software. The whistling is normal, and although there's nothing about it in the 501 manual, my new 721's manual describes it fully.

So . . . never mind!


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *Today for the first time, my 501 is putting a whistling sound through the speakers when testing the signal strength. This sound changes pitch as the signal changes strength. What is this sound for? FWIW, my software version (1.54) has not changed. *


I ran the 38-point check on both 110 and 119 (the only satellites I need to receive, now the whistling sound is gone! This is weird - does anyone have a clue what's going on? 

- Bill


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How are your ears? :lol:


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

This is so you can crank up your speakers and go outside and adjust your dish.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill, its called whistle while you work. he he he
Mine had an air conditioner placed inside the box. It was specifically made for those that want to play it cool lol. lol

So I am playing it cool!


----------

